# Dependent 457 visa holder want to stay permanently without main holder of visa



## Jesspper (May 20, 2013)

Hi, 
I am 18 and on the temporary 457 business visa (long stay) through my dad. I have moved back to germany temporarily and am looking to move back to aus asap. I know that there are two bridging visas that would make my stay permanent but I am not sure whether I can apply for them as I am not the main holder of the visa. Can anyone help me out?
Thank you for taking the time to read this. 
Jessica


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Jessica, 

which bridging visas are you referring to? You can be included in your dad's visa again as per the rules stated in DIAC Booklet 9. To quote: 



> Children who were assessed as a member of the family unit of the primary visa applicant for a previous subclass 457 visa, may be eligible for a further secondary subclass 457 visa if:
> 
> they have not married or entered a de facto relationship since the last subclass 457 visa was granted, and
> they have not turned 21 years of age.


You are too young (or rather: inexperienced) to apply for *permanent residency* via the *Skilled Migrant streams* (189/190 subclasses). You'd need at least a bachelor degree or 5+ years of work experience in a job that is in high demand in Australia for that plus you must pass the points test). 

What other options were you thinking of? 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2013)

A bridging visa would never make your stay permanent. A bridging visa is to fill the gap between your current visa and a valid application for another. 
As Monika says you wouldn't qualify for your own visa and would need to be on your parents if you still qualify. Was your 457 even cancelled? It is not cancelled just by leaving the country.


----------



## Jesspper (May 20, 2013)

Yeah I was talking about the 189/190 subclass. My dad is going back to the US (where he is from) and won't even attempt to help me as we do not get along. I basically grew up there so I'm just looking for some way to go back and continue with my life as it was.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Jesspper, 

unfortunately you need to pass a points test based on age, education, work experience, English proficiency etc. to be able to put in an *Expression of Interest* (EOI) for a 189/190 visa. You can look up how the points test works on the 189 SkillSelect visa page. As I said you'd need at least a bachelor degree or a significant amount of work experience to get positive skills assessment, which is a prerequisite for both visas. 

If you are planning to enroll in a *university program*, you can apply for a *student visa*. However, you'd probably need financial support to cover the tuition fees etc. A university degree can be a pathway to staying in Australia permanently but it's not a guarantee. Australia revises the Consolidated Sponsored Occupation List (CSOL) regularly and jobs move up (or down, or drop off) the list on a regular basis, depending on the work market. You can read up on the visa regulations now, study and hope that once you graduate your job will still be in demand in Australia. That's the best idea I've got. 

As a temporary solution you may also be able to get a working holiday visa (WHV) for a year. It's only open to passport holders from certain countries, but Germany is among them. It's temporary though and you can stay for two years at most. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2013)

Jesspper said:


> Yeah I was talking about the 189/190 subclass. My dad is going back to the US (where he is from) and won't even attempt to help me as we do not get along. I basically grew up there so I'm just looking for some way to go back and continue with my life as it was.


 How long where you living in Australia, from what age? And what visas were you on the whole time?


----------



## Jesspper (May 20, 2013)

I moved to Australia at 13 years of age and was on the 457 the entire time. After 4 years my dads company renewed it for another four years meaning it is valid until 2016. As I was informed I will lose the visa when he leaves the country though so that won't do me any good either. Thank you so much for all your help!


----------



## Jesspper (May 20, 2013)

So I lived there from September 2007 until January 2013


----------

